# Rhino skin vs Botanicare silica blast. (need a hort person)



## Bigz2277 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi was looking into using some potassium silicate to strengthen my stalks for my next grow. Just curious from the analysis it shows that the only difference is that the blast carries a "non plant food" ingredient 
*blast:*
*Guaranteed Analysis:*

Soluble Potash (K2O): 0.5%
ALSO CONTAINS NON-PLANT FOOD INGREDIENT: 2.0% Silicon (Si) from Sodium Silicate and Potassium Silicate.

*
Rhino Skin:
*






So my question is Why would anyone pay for rhino skin when a very comparable cheaper substitute?
thoughts?


----------



## axionjaxson (Mar 19, 2012)

dont use advanced nutrients , go dynagro.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 19, 2012)

axionjaxson said:


> dont use advanced nutrients , go dynagro.


Thanks for nothing. Why post this? looking for someone with a horticulture backround or has exp with both.
also try reading. in my post i say its retarded to pay that much for rhino skin. never said i use it.


----------



## axionjaxson (Mar 19, 2012)

.............


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 19, 2012)

I use the Dutch Masters silica , goes about twice as far as the Botanicare , less expensive than the AN.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 19, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> I use the Dutch Masters silica , goes about twice as far as the Botanicare , less expensive than the AN.


i like that. its 4 times as strong as the botanicare with only being a couple dollars more, get some Mg as well. Thanks man.


----------



## Mr. M (Mar 19, 2012)

I actually study horticulture as my major. You would probably want to go with the rhino skin because it doesnt have any Sodium Silicate which is pretty much just salt and silicon and the less sodium you have the better, because fertilizers have alot of sodium in them already (sodium is bad for plants, thats why you need to change your water every now and then because of the salt build up). it has something to do with the nutrients are carried on the sodium molucles or something correct me if im wrong. the silicon as i remember kinda hearing about that in a lecture relatively has no effect on plant growth. my guess it might have something to do with keeping the consistency of the formula i dont really know. they dont really teach anything about hydro but the principle is the same.


----------



## Mr. M (Mar 19, 2012)

oh i think silicate is something else then what i was thinking of but it whatever the extra sodium stuff is not nessesary thats the point.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 19, 2012)

No hort background but I was using the botanicare silica blast then switched to grow more Armor Kote. like it much better and at 2 tsp a gallon a bottle goes along way. With some fat ass sticks


----------



## Type3Steve (Jun 16, 2012)

axionjaxson said:


> dont use advanced nutrients , go dynagro.


You mean overpriced Miracle Gro!
Advanced Nutrients are plant specific! Silica Blast works great!
Not very expensive either!
250ml has lasted me almost 2 grows. I paid $10 on EBay!


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 16, 2012)

dyna gro protekt


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Sep 22, 2012)

The difference is the percentage of silicon dioxide to the percentage of potash.

Potassium (k) is not silica (Si)


----------



## kingofqueen (Sep 23, 2012)

Sillica blast is pretty watered down on the silicon it's only 2 percent and AN doesnt tell you ..... Dyna Gro Protek is 7.8 percent silicone and 3.7 % K which is perfect for K boosting in flower and it makes a hydro rez very ph stable . Or ya could get some Flairform at 18% silicon . But what do I know you want a certtteeefied horticulturalist .....oh and you can use it as PH up


----------



## WhiteRooster (Sep 23, 2012)

Rhino skin is part of AN's pH perfect line and doesn't allow you to use it as a pH up like Botanicare's Silica Blast or Dyna Gro's Pro Tekt.


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Sep 23, 2012)

A few things I have noticed from using the different silicas.

Yes, Silica Blast has a low percentage of silica compared to some.
D.G ProTekt Has a high percentage of silica but also the highest amount of potassium.
A.N Rhino skin only has .5 potash but I cant seem to find the % of Si
ProTekt makes my ph rise. Rhino skin does not. Protekt seems to cause my nutrient bucket to cloud with certain nutrients (called SI lockout). Never happened when using d.g as the base but if I try to use B.C or H&G as the base, cloud. I have tried all kinds of different mixing methods to avoid this, with little success. A.N rhino skin has never made my water cloud. 
Mad Farmer silica shield (not used personally) Has 8% Si and 3% potash. Have been wanting to try.

So I guess depending on that application each has their own benefit. I unfortunately seem to be liking the most expensive one, Rhino Skin. Because, it is mixing easy and has a low amount of (k). I already have plenty of K in my bloom formula im not trying to add a excessive amount.

There is many more Si products out there. They are NOT all the same I dont care what anyone says. Yeah, sure they all have Si in them but, different percentages of Si-k, and the size of the Si molecule can be different in each product changing the availability of it to the plant. Now I have no idea which product is the best but I have been having the most success with a.n rhino skin. The plants that are getting the rhino skin have thicker stems & stalks then the ones getting ProTekt. Hmmm...

Oh and one more thing. Cheaper is NOT always better! IMO 9/10 times you get what you pay for...


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 23, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> Hi was looking into using some potassium silicate to strengthen my stalks for my next grow. Just curious from the analysis it shows that the only difference is that the blast carries a "non plant food" ingredient
> *blast:*
> *Guaranteed Analysis:*
> 
> ...



There's a comparable, much cheaper substitute to EVERY advanced nutrients product. You pay for marketing when you buy their products...
Botanicare doesnt have the best product either.

I think DynaGro's ProTekt is 8% silica for roughly the same price.
Go dynagro!


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 23, 2012)

Type3Steve said:


> You mean overpriced Miracle Gro!
> Advanced Nutrients are plant specific! Silica Blast works great!
> Not very expensive either!
> 250ml has lasted me almost 2 grows. I paid $10 on EBay!


AN are plant specific? Please elaborate on how their nitrates specifically target marijuana, while other companies nitrates do not....
Silica blast, rhino skin, protekt, are all silica products, derived from sodium silicate or potassium silicate. 

Silica blast works the same as protekt, except it's 1/4 the strength for almost the same price. 


DynaGro is a good product. It stays in solution and has everything plants need.
As far as what silica does: It's good stuff. Try to look up reputable sources and not just what potheads repeat. 
http://aob.oxfordjournals.org/content/100/7/1383.full.pdf+html


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 23, 2012)

I use growmor's armorcoat. So far I'm happy. Is cheep and works well with the mix of nutes I use.


----------



## redi jedi (Sep 24, 2012)

Are any of those products compatible with H202?


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Sep 24, 2012)

Clown Baby said:


> I think DynaGro's ProTekt is 8% silica for roughly the same price.
> Go dynagro!





Clown Baby said:


> DynaGro is a good product. It stays in solution and has everything plants need.


I cant get protekt to mix with H&G? I must be handicapped...

Does every product with 8% silica have to have 3% potassium? I wouldn't think so but im not certain. I just like .5 a.n potash. I know its over priced but there not all the same.


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 24, 2012)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> I cant get protekt to mix with H&G? I must be handicapped...
> 
> Does every product with 8% silica have to have 3% potassium? I wouldn't think so but im not certain. I just like .5 a.n potash. I know its over priced but there not all the same.


you're right about that. They do vary a little bit. But I use silica products for the silica. The 3% K doesnt bother me. . consider bloom boosters are like 0.50.30. Even if you use them in dilute form, you're getting a good deal of extra K

It wont mix?? H&Gs aquaflakes part A is murky anyways, how do you know there's a problem?


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 24, 2012)

redi jedi said:


> Are any of those products compatible with H202?


They are. Silica isn't alive, so it wont be hurt by h2o2. h2o2 is an oxidizer


----------



## patlpp (Sep 24, 2012)

Humboldt has a new one out without the K . (low salt) and is cheap Click on: Homboldt Silica Some people prefer additives that don't add significantly to the N-P-K. They may have a tuned in formula.

I would suspect new companies and old alike will incorporate silica in the base formulas like V&G by Hydroponics research. You really only need about 30 ppm

I like DutchMasters though. 0-0-2 and cheap!


----------



## tree king (Sep 25, 2012)

Mr. M said:


> I actually study horticulture as my major. You would probably want to go with the rhino skin because it doesnt have any Sodium Silicate which is pretty much just salt and silicon and the less sodium you have the better, because fertilizers have alot of sodium in them already (sodium is bad for plants, thats why you need to change your water every now and then because of the salt build up). it has something to do with the nutrients are carried on the sodium molucles or something correct me if im wrong. the silicon as i remember kinda hearing about that in a lecture relatively has no effect on plant growth. my guess it might have something to do with keeping the consistency of the formula i dont really know. they dont really teach anything about hydro but the principle is the same.


very good info thanks


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Sep 25, 2012)

Clown Baby said:


> you're right about that. They do vary a little bit. But I use silica products for the silica. The 3% K doesnt bother me. . consider bloom boosters are like 0.50.30. Even if you use them in dilute form, you're getting a good deal of extra K
> 
> It wont mix?? H&Gs aquaflakes part A is murky anyways, how do you know there's a problem?


The stuff makes my whole 5 gal bucket of water cloud up like gray or murky white. Whatever it is it doesnt look like something my plants want. Its fine with the part A its the part B that activates the cloudy water. I dunno but after 3-4 buckets and dumping all those, wasting the $ of a week worth of nutes. I figured id stop trying. I had a feeling the rhino skin might react different and it certainly did. So I just stick with that. 



patlpp said:


> Humboldt has a new one out without the K . (low salt) and is cheap Click on: Homboldt Silica Some people prefer additives that don't add significantly to the N-P-K. They may have a tuned in formula.
> 
> I would suspect new companies and old alike will incorporate silica in the base formulas like V&G by Hydroponics research. You really only need about 30 ppm
> 
> I like DutchMasters though. 0-0-2 and cheap!


I will be sure to look into this Humboldt silica. Thank you +rep for good info. H&G rep said when using Si it is good to start with around 100ppm with RO. Obviously 100ppm Si wouldnt be good for seedlings but from what I hear they would prefer 100ppm in flower. Now I could be wrong but I also know its hard to overdo silica.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 25, 2012)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> *I cant get protekt to mix with H&G? I must be handicapped...
> *
> Does every product with 8% silica have to have 3% potassium? I wouldn't think so but im not certain. I just like .5 a.n potash. I know its over priced but there not all the same.


I had the same 'issue' when using protekt during my Aqua Flakes test. I called H&G and they said the cloudy res is not an issue. Turns out they were right. 

FWIW, Protekt makes the GH 3-part cloud up too but again, no issues there either. 

Mix properly and mix well and you wont have 'issues'.


----------



## raymont10 (Sep 26, 2012)

protek is good stuff priced right


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 26, 2012)

yea use protekt.. does raise PH alot... so use properly, its decent stuff


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Sep 26, 2012)

homebrewer said:


> I had the same 'issue' when using protekt during my Aqua Flakes test. I called H&G and they said the cloudy res is not an issue. Turns out they were right.
> 
> FWIW, Protekt makes the GH 3-part cloud up too but again, no issues there either.
> 
> Mix properly and mix well and you wont have 'issues'.


Thank you HB for that input. That makes me feel a little better about using it but I will be watching those protekt tubs like a hawk. Probably just for fun but better safe then sorry. 

It also clouded for me when using BC Technaflora nutes. Its just strange it clouds with certain bases but not all. I wonder why?


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 26, 2012)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> Thank you HB for that input. That makes me feel a little better about using it but I will be watching those protekt tubs like a hawk. Probably just for fun but better safe then sorry.
> 
> It also clouded for me when using BC Technaflora nutes. *Its just strange it clouds with certain bases but not all.* I wonder why?


It's the calcium. The GH 3 part has 5% calcium, DG has like 2%. H&G must have a good amount of calcium in there too. I think the high calcium is mixing with the silicate making calcium silicate. This can be mixed back into solution which is what I noticed after one flood. The pumps seemed to separate the elements. Like I said, the cloudiness wasn't an issue and I do remember the cloudiness going away kind of like when you mix in 'pH up'.


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Sep 26, 2012)

Seems not so good to be cloudy after all.

Here is what H&G told me- 

I think it has got to do with how strong Silica is--too strong!

This is the order in which i add silica in relation to correctors and A&B:

1. Add Silica
2. Correct your solution to a 7.5 pH--no more, definitely no less (or once you add A&B it might go down to 4.0 pH. 7.5 pH correction is fine.)
3. Add A. Wait or stir to dissipate.
4. add B. Wait or stir to dissipate.
5. See if you still observe cloudiness. If so, it is the calcium in B, precipitating. The choice, then, will have to be made: calcium or silica? I'd rather have the calcium available.
6. Check and correct pH. 6.0-6.4 pH will do for most applications, whether run-to-waste or recirculating, hydro or soil-grow.

I get the same problem if I use pH up, but have never seen any cloudiness when using Mad Farmer's Silica Shield; you might want to give it a shot--it's a great product and of great quality, same as their Mad Farmer NUTS (fulvic acid).

There should be no cloud formation when mixing nutrients. even though the Flairform manual once stated that as long as the cloud diluted again it was fine, I know that once calcium precipitates, it is very difficult for it to be absorbed. The best thing is to use a silica product that will not cause such a heavy calcium cloud to begin with.

I hope this helps. Feel free to contact me if you have any more questions.

Cheers,

--Eliab Lozada
House & Garden Nutrients
Sales Representative
Technical Support
2301 Lake Tahoe Blvd., Ste. 4
South Lake Tahoe, CA 96150
Office: 530-541-2534
Fax: 530-541-2546
Technical Support: 530-318-7190
email: [email protected]


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Sep 26, 2012)

That was a direct copy & paste.

I am guessing that is has to do with the type of silica used. Or possible the ratios of each? I dunno but whatever it was I am glad I didnt use it.


----------



## Stonefree69 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey mr. green thumb 01 same thing w/Proteckt, you add that 1st (another silica product). What I think is even more important is you dilute everything 1st before adding to res with 1 liter to 1 gallon water. That's said to help prevent issues and precipitates even if you add in wrong order. Also for RO water to add calmag formulas before nutes to prevent lockup. But silica 1st always.


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just found out rhino skin has 15% Si02 (silicon dioxide) So really it is potent stuff. I always use silica and honestly the rhino skin seemed best. It did not mess with my ph but best of all it thickens the plants up a lot faster. Seriously, the stalks and branches on the rhino skin plants are a lot stronger and thicker. Plus no clouding issues for me at all with this stuff no matter how I mix it.


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 4, 2012)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> *Just found out rhino skin has 15% Si02 (silicon dioxide)* So really it is potent stuff. I always use silica and honestly the rhino skin seemed best. It did not mess with my ph but best of all it thickens the plants up a lot faster. Seriously, the stalks and branches on the rhino skin plants are a lot stronger and thicker. Plus no clouding issues for me at all with this stuff no matter how I mix it.


Where did you get that info? I thought their bottle said 1% but they seem to change their shiz all the time.


----------



## elfman420 (Oct 5, 2012)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> Just found out rhino skin has 15% Si02 (silicon dioxide) So really it is potent stuff. I always use silica and honestly the rhino skin seemed best. It did not mess with my ph but best of all it thickens the plants up a lot faster. Seriously, the stalks and branches on the rhino skin plants are a lot stronger and thicker. Plus no clouding issues for me at all with this stuff no matter how I mix it.




do you go as far as to get the connoisseur stuff or just the sensi a/b grow/bloom?


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Oct 8, 2012)

homebrewer said:


> Where did you get that info? I thought their bottle said 1% but they seem to change their shiz all the time.


It's 15% silicon dioxide (si02) and .4% potash (k20) 
I think Protekt is 7.8% si02 and 3% k20
I am betting this is where they say they use more of the silica that can be most useful to the plant.
Over priced rhino skin for me all the way 



elfman420 said:


> do you go as far as to get the connoisseur stuff or just the sensi a/b grow/bloom?


I used conni ph perfect a&b with their full line. 

Some things I did like is AN seemed to yield high and flower quickly. With the plants I didn't mess up. Their bug bud and Rhino skin are great products. I can not yet totally vouch for the A.N line as is is highly over priced and very difficult to dial in. They try to sell you so much crap when you use it all you fry your plants. I had a lot of problems with leaf burn and calcium, possible iron deficiency's with all of my kush strains. However, I used no cal mag and my part b had precipitate in the bottom which i found out to be solidified calcium. I will try them again using calmag+ or CALiMAGic and not every additive at once as they say in the feed chart. 

IMO bud factor x is a total waste and should be replaced with a cal mag supplement. Bud candy I really have no opinion on, I like that its clear but I dunno about all the hype of sweeteners... Their SensiCal is great for adding calcium but not so great for adding iron and in a high tech system w/ high flow pumps & air stones the iron can get depleted quite rapidly. So just beware its NOT user friendly in my experience and when you try to get help from customer service they are terrible and dont even answer emails half the time.


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 8, 2012)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> It's 15% silicon dioxide (si02) and 0.4% potash (k20)
> I think Protekt is 7.8% si02 and 3% k20
> I am betting this is where they say they use more of the silica that can be most useful to the plant.
> Over priced rhino skin for me all the way


Can you post a link confirming this information? 0.4% potash is on their website but the amount of silicon is not (maybe it is and I just missed it). They also claim that Rhino skin '..._is the most effective, concentrated silica product on the market_' yet they say to use it a 2ml/L or 8mls/gallon???


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah their dose is high compared to others. I use 3table spoons per 5 gal and it works wonders. Yeah I guess my last post didnt even answer the question, sorry. Well I got a new bottle the other day and they put it right on their new label now. Yet I still see nothing on their web site also. I can post a pic but I can read just fine. Ill double check...yezzir 15% si02 lol Come on Hb give them credit for something now...lol


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 9, 2012)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> Yeah their dose is high compared to others. I use 3table spoons per 5 gal and it works wonders. Yeah I guess my last post didnt even answer the question, sorry. Well I got a new bottle the other day and they put it right on their new label now. Yet I still see nothing on their web site also. I can post a pic but I can read just fine. Ill double check...yezzir 15% si02 lol Come on Hb give them credit for something now...lol


Thanks for the info. Quick question; what size do you have and how much does the label say it weighs?

EDIT: Is this your label? http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/oregon/oregon_labels/RhinoSkin_OREGON.pdf


----------



## Sencha (Oct 9, 2012)

I use the Protekt. I don't like. It raises my pH too much. I wear gloves when I mesure it, burns a little (for obvious reasons) It also has a bunch of K that I'd rather get from something else. I have seen noticibly stronger branches but I don't think it's worth the effort. I would never consider running this in hydro except as a pH up. Hydro branches are usually strong enough. 

Someones said that the Rhino doesn't raise pH. AN tells you that it will. I wonder what's up with that.


----------



## Clown Baby (Oct 10, 2012)

Sencha said:


> I use the Protekt. I don't like. It raises my pH too much. I wear gloves when I mesure it, burns a little (for obvious reasons) It also has a bunch of K that I'd rather get from something else.* I have seen noticibly stronger branches but I don't think it's worth the effort*. I would never consider running this in hydro except as a pH up. Hydro branches are usually strong enough.
> 
> Someones said that the Rhino doesn't raise pH. AN tells you that it will. I wonder what's up with that.


This is the reason WHY I USE protekt.
Unlike 90% supplements out there, protekt will make a noticeable difference in plants. After coming across a few genetics where the buds outgrow and stems and start to fall over mid-bloom, protekt became a valuable tool. Love this stuff for both hydro and soil. Lets me spend less time dealing with staking/tying up overloaded branches.

Granted, it DOES make you consider buying larger sized bottles pH down...


----------



## Clown Baby (Oct 10, 2012)

homebrewer said:


> Can you post a link confirming this information? 0.4% potash is on their website but the amount of silicon is not (maybe it is and I just missed it). They also claim that Rhino skin '..._is the most effective, concentrated silica product on the market_' yet they say to use it a 2ml/L or 8mls/gallon???


http://oda.state.or.us/dbs/heavy_metal/detail.lasso?-op=eq&product_id=24137
Says its 0.15%, not 15%.


----------



## patlpp (Oct 10, 2012)

Clown Baby said:


> http://oda.state.or.us/dbs/heavy_metal/detail.lasso?-op=eq&product_id=24137
> Says its 0.15%, not 15%.


In addition, look at the Rhino label and note how low the Silicate is: Rhino Skin Label. 

This stuff sucks and I lean toward some Advanced. (sensi PH perfect)


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 10, 2012)

patlpp said:


> In addition, look at the Rhino label and note how low the Silicate is: Rhino Skin Label.
> 
> This stuff sucks and I lean toward some Advanced. (sensi PH perfect)


I too have heard this product is a very poor value so I called one of my local stores and asked them to check out a bottle for me. They are selling 4L bottles of Rhino Skin for $88, they said the label says .15% silicon and that the bottle weighs 8.6 lbs. I use Protekt because they claim there is 7.8% silicon in there which sounds like it makes sense as a 3.78L bottle (1 gallon) weighs 9 lbs and ranges from $40-50 on amazon. My local store doesn't carry it in the gallon size. 

So to compare apples-to-apples, if Rhino Skin was being sold by the gallon, a bottle would weigh 8.199 lbs as compared to Protekt which weighs 9 lbs. Given the fact they're both derived from potassium silicate, it seems impossible for Rhino Skin to contain anywhere near the amount of silicon as protekt.


----------



## Sencha (Oct 10, 2012)

Just because I don't like it doesn't mean I'm going to stop using it. I bought a gallon of it and it does everything it says it does.

I wouldn't use it with myco's either. 

There's a reason the Rhino Skin is a grand master product. I suggest having your game face on when using Protekt as well. If it's forcing you to fight pH swings or calcium deficiency in weeks 2-4 of bloom you've destroyed any benifit you may have gotten. You'll have strong branches but light buds.


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Oct 11, 2012)

3.9 kg 1 gallon 8.6lbs and the label is just like that except says 15% si02 not 1% AN is so weird I have seen sensi cal in a 2-0-0 and a 4-0-0 I have seen a rhino skin label on the internet that said 13%k!? Then when they made their ph perfect they also changed the npk ratios of the conni and maybe the others but I have not cared enough to look in to it..






Weird to see this huh.... The white bottle is the one I just got.


----------



## Sencha (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow. Yeah, that would seriously change some things.


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Oct 15, 2012)

Clown Baby said:


> http://oda.state.or.us/dbs/heavy_metal/detail.lasso?-op=eq&product_id=24137
> Says its 0.15%, not 15%.


yea guess I missed the .


----------



## sonomascomaaroma (Jul 29, 2013)

That was what caught my attention. 003 is my current protect. I would like to know why is rhino skin 0 0,13?


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 30, 2013)

they probably just put whatever the fuck they feel like on the bottle. I won't trust AN with my girls.


----------



## Frosty125 (Jun 14, 2014)

After reading everything you guys have to say I would like to report that I am buying Dyna gro pro tekt and that clown baby is a AN troll


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Jul 9, 2017)

Has anyone used Build A Soil's Silica Powder? https://buildasoil.com/products/agsil16h-potassium-silicate


----------



## wanalearn (Jul 10, 2017)

I no longer buy into the hype i buy silica powder and make my own and btw it doesnt swing my ph either you can get a pound bag on ebay or kelp4less ive been using this over a year and other stuff i even make my own liquid karma very simple check out youtube hope this helps


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jul 29, 2017)

Best silica product on the market that does not bring added K to the table is "grow sil" it is 99.9% silica and has 6.28% of plant available silica as soon as its mixed in the water..it is derived from rice hulls..alot higher then protekt,rhino skin or any other liquid product and it comes as a powder and it is very soluble. the application rate is only 1/8-1/4tsp per gallon and 20$ for a 1 pound bag goes a very long way..


----------



## Shag Pile (Aug 2, 2017)

General hydroponics armor si is an option. 10% si 4% k


----------



## Twerkle (Aug 16, 2017)

LOL Armor SI is trash...10% silica dioxide.

If you are buying silica in a liquid form you are getting duped. Silica precipitates above a certain concentration which is why all liquid silica products are so low in percentage. Buy AgSil for next to nothing or RAW Silica if you got a little extra coin. That powder stuff up above looks pretty decent too. Bio derived silicas like RAW Silica dont effect you pH so they can be added LAST so you know you arent going to fuck up the silica. It precipitates out of the solution below 4ph and above 7.5ph, so if you add the silica and it goes above those numbers or below them it will begin to fall out of the solution.


----------



## Jermb420 (Sep 12, 2017)

I prefer the Cyco Silica. Cost similar to protekt, silica blast; but has the monosilicic acid at 3%. This provides immediately bio-available silicon when and where the plant needs it.


----------



## Jermb420 (Sep 12, 2017)

Jermb420 said:


> I prefer the Cyco Silica. Cost similar to protekt, silica blast; but has the monosilicic acid at 3%. This provides immediately bio-available silicon when and where the plant needs it.


----------



## weedemart (Sep 14, 2017)

monosilicic acid is potassium sillicate at ph < 7....

any potassium sillicate will do.

its just marketing anyway, its not magic in bottle. just make sure the source is sodium sillicate or potassium sillicate


----------



## SoOLED (Sep 14, 2017)

silica blast: been using it a long time, it was given to me for free

if you want strong branches, use strong fans too.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Sep 14, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> silica blast: been using it a long time, it was given to me for free
> 
> if you want strong branches, use strong fans too.


Try this, I won't go back to SB..https://buildasoil.com/products/agsil16h-potassium-silicate


----------



## dmcl (May 11, 2018)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> 3.9 kg 1 gallon 8.6lbs and the label is just like that except says 15% si02 not 1% AN is so weird I have seen sensi cal in a 2-0-0 and a 4-0-0 I have seen a rhino skin label on the internet that said 13%k!? Then when they made their ph perfect they also changed the npk ratios of the conni and maybe the others but I have not cared enough to look in to it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! No, you cannot read. It says .15% as plain as day. You even posted the label.That is not 15% which would be a 100 times more potent, it is exactly what is says.……….. 0.15%.


----------



## Wilksey (May 11, 2018)

dmcl said:


> Wow! No, you cannot read.


Neither can you. The post you replied to is SIX YEARS OLD.


----------



## Puff_Dragon (May 11, 2018)

and since it's resurrected ..I use Plant Magic Bio-Silicon* *


----------



## BluRidgeBaby (Aug 26, 2018)

I use Skunk Labs Horticulture Silicate 7.8 Soluble Silica Supplement For Plants. It’s in powder form and makes 1 Gallon 7.8% Concentrate. Best I’ve found and like others have said- the liquids aren’t as good. No hype just pure.


----------



## BluRidgeBaby (Aug 26, 2018)

If you really wanna get serious use Privi Silixol which ‘’delivers world’s only known form of Bio- active silica (Stabilized Orthosilicic Acid). Privi Silixol helps alleviate Abiotic stress in the plant – Temperature Fluctuations, water shortage, excess rain and soil related stress (Acidity, Alkalinity, Salinity, heavy metals etc.) Privi Silixol has been proven to also increase resistance against biotic stresses such as fungal, bacterial, insect and mite attacks. Its unique formula enhances greater uptake of nutrients and channels utilization for productive growth thus improving overall plant health, yield and quality of produce.’’


----------



## Camoflouge312 (Nov 10, 2020)

Anyone have any thoughts on emerald harvest's Sturdy Stalk? coming in at 11 % so and only 1% K that's a huge difference between most of these other brands!! I may buy some instead of rhino skin I buy 2.5 gal or up and eh ss came in at 140$ for 10liters


----------



## Wastei (Nov 10, 2020)

Bigz2277 said:


> Hi was looking into using some potassium silicate to strengthen my stalks for my next grow. Just curious from the analysis it shows that the only difference is that the blast carries a "non plant food" ingredient
> *blast:*
> *Guaranteed Analysis:*
> 
> ...


Try to find "Water glass" used for impregnating concrete. Mine is concentrated at 33% with 100% being potassium silicate. Just be sure it's 100% potassium silicate and not mixed with it or contains sodium silicate. Cost me about 20 bucks for a gallon. 

Potassium silicate is one of the most abundant industrial chemical there is. You should not pay a fortune when it's really cheap to manufacture. Potassium silicate is clear in solution, easy to spot impurities.

If you live in the states, buy Agsil 16H and make your own concentrate.


----------



## Camoflouge312 (Nov 10, 2020)

Wastei said:


> Try to find "Water glass" used for impregnating concrete. Mine is concentrated at 33% with 100% being potassium silicate. Just be sure it's 100% potassium silicate and not mixed with it or contains sodium silicate. Cost me about 20 bucks for a gallon.
> 
> Potassium silicate is one of the most abundant industrial chemical there is. You should not pay a fortune when it's really cheap to manufacture. Potassium silicate is clear in solution, easy to spot impurities.
> 
> If you live in the states, buy Agsil 16H and make your own concentrate.


Have you checked out emerald harvest's Sturdy Stalk I'm considering switching from rhino skin to this one I know your current view but I just wondered if I had heard of this product


----------



## Camoflouge312 (Nov 10, 2020)

Camoflouge312 said:


> Have you checked out emerald harvest's Sturdy Stalk I'm considering switching from rhino skin to this one I know your current view but I just wondered if I had heard of this product


you* and agsil 16h I'll check that out for sure thanks


----------



## Wastei (Nov 10, 2020)

Camoflouge312 said:


> Have you checked out emerald harvest's Sturdy Stalk I'm considering switching from rhino skin to this one I know your current view but I just wondered if I had heard of this product


If you want to pay for water. 1% K and 0.4% silicate in solution. Really watered down. None of the products are worth the money. 

If you want something more commercial buy Dyna gro Pro-tekt. It has 7.8% silicate in solution. I dilute water glass to make my own "Pro-tekt". Very easy to calculate, just 10% of total weight in volume.


----------



## Camoflouge312 (Nov 10, 2020)

*oh damn emeralds label said 1 % k and 11% si those lying buggers , thanks man *


----------

